# Dental School Student's 4-Year Journey



## dentalschoolkid (Jun 11, 2019)

Bought the house in April of this year. Had lots of work to do on the inside so just got to the yard mid May. We will only live here for 4 years and then move on; however, I do want a nice looking yard. I use a standard push mower so there will be no putting green here. Feel free to post advice.

Did a HOC reset today. Took front yard from setting 3 on my mower (2.5") down to setting 2 (1.75"-2"). The front strip between sidewalk and street I did mow on the lowest setting. I could not bring myself to do that do the rest of my yard. It scalped pretty bad in some areas bringing it all the way to dirt. I will maintain that strip at setting 2 and the rest at 3.







Back yard has come back from the HOC reset in a little over a week.


----------



## dentalschoolkid (Jun 11, 2019)

Well I got a little happy mixing my MSMA the other day. It sure smoked the weeds, but it also smoked my yard. Will it come back or will the surrounding grass have to fill these spots in?


----------



## dentalschoolkid (Jun 11, 2019)

Also have a goosegrass infestation behind my stone wall. MSMA hurt it pretty bad, but I filled up a 5 gallon bucket today digging it up. Still have a lot left. May resort to painting gly. or MSMA on each piece as digging it up is quite difficult.


----------



## dentalschoolkid (Jun 11, 2019)

Got in a complete mow today, mulched the back flower bed and put sand in a few bare spots. Hoping the sand encourages the spread of the grass. I filled a few low spots with the sand as well.






Back yard MSMA spots are growing back in. Pretty relieved.


----------



## dentalschoolkid (Jun 11, 2019)

TRUST THE PROCESS
Scalped it on June 12- friends came over and started saying "You do know that you are cutting your yard way too low..."
I responded with "Just wait boys, I've been reading The Lawn Forum"





The dead spot is where my garbage men used the claw to pick up some trash. Learned not to put it on the yard now.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

That greened up nicely!


----------



## dentalschoolkid (Jun 11, 2019)

Pretty happy with my back yard currently. I have a few bare spots, but they are starting to fill in. Front yard needs some work... I am probably cutting it too high, but am scared it is too late to scalp and adjust the HOC down. Still have some weeds in the back, so Im going to do a blanket of MSMA (in-laws are coming this weekend so I am waiting).


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

Looks awesome man!


----------



## dentalschoolkid (Jun 11, 2019)

Got in a mow today. Also figured out that there is a SiteOne 3 miles from my house. Went and bought some Urea. Not really sure how potent this stuff is so I did a light sprinkle in the back yard and on the landing strip in the front. The heavens opened up after I was finished and got a free 'watering in'.


It has been 3 weeks since the scalp. Only been applying 13-13-13 so we will see what the urea does to it.


----------



## dentalschoolkid (Jun 11, 2019)

Been going with .5/M of urea per week on the front yard. Got some pretty wild looking stripes. I think they're cool.





Starting to get some weeds so I mixed a light MSMA and spot sprayed. We will see.


----------



## dentalschoolkid (Jun 11, 2019)

Have not been on in awhile. Just been cutting and watering a bit. Back yard looked so good tonight, I thought I would post a picture. It is still a constant battle with goose grass and spurge.


----------

